# Burton bindings too large?



## WuzzA21 (Nov 23, 2013)

Hey guys, 
Im after a bit of advice on my binding size. I picked up some second hand 2012 Large Burton Cartel bindings from ebay for a really good price.
Apon getting my boots properly sized, i might have gotten the wrong sized bindings (got the bindings 4 months ago and the boots today). I have Burton Imperial size US 10 boots.

As im from Australia, the prices are STUPIDLY high, eg, my boots were $399 and the bindings are normally $329 brand new, but i got mine for $150 second hand. 
Also, im looking to put these on a libtech skunk ape 161 as im 6'3 and 220lbs. 





































Thanks.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

It really is impossible to tell without seeing them mounted on the board. Clearly the bindings are quite large for your boot and most people have had problems centering anything smaller than size 11-12 boots with the large Cartels. The shrinkage tech of Burton boots and the fixed heel loop of Burton bindings together with the limited lateral adjustability of the Re:flex disks means you generally wind up too far to the heel side.

However, there are some people who claim that it work for them :dunno:

Really got to see them on board... Speaking of which, if you are in size 10 boots, you do not want a wide board like the Skunk Apes.


----------



## WuzzA21 (Nov 23, 2013)

hktrdr said:


> It really is impossible to tell without seeing them mounted on the board. Clearly the bindings are quite large for your boot and most people have had problems centering anything smaller than size 11-12 boots with the large Cartels. The shrinkage tech of Burton boots and the fixed heel loop of Burton bindings together with the limited lateral adjustability of the Re:flex disks means you generally wind up too far to the heel side.
> 
> However, there are some people who claim that it work for them :dunno:
> 
> Really got to see them on board... Speaking of which, if you are in size 10 boots, you do not want a wide board like the Skunk Apes.


Thanks for the quick reply. Crap, the attack banana board in 161 then. Or the skate banana in 159.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

WuzzA21 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. Crap, the attack banana board in 161 then. Or the skate banana in 159.


At your weight the 161 Attack Banana is a better match.

Also, for your reference here is a thread about somebody finding the large Cartels too large with size 11 Burton boots:
http://www.snowboardingforum.com/bindings/55018-2013-cartels-size-problem.html


----------



## WuzzA21 (Nov 23, 2013)

hktrdr said:


> At your weight the 161 Attack Banana is a better match.
> 
> Also, for your reference here is a thread about somebody finding the large Cartels too large with size 11 Burton boots:
> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/bindings/55018-2013-cartels-size-problem.html


Thanks, I guess i'll have to wait till i get my board. Then decide if the bindings are too big.
It wont be a massive deal to get another set of binds, but i would rather keep the set that i have, as i said in the op. They cost a arm and a leg to get new ones.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

WuzzA21 said:


> Thanks, I guess i'll have to wait till i get my board. Then decide if the bindings are too big.
> It wont be a massive deal to get another set of binds, but i would rather keep the set that i have, as i said in the op. They cost a arm and a leg to get new ones.


Good luck, mate. But in my opinion (which is entirely consistent with dreampow's experience and with Burton's advice) there is no way that this is gonna work.
You really need medium bindings - even the toe ramp/gas pedal is too long for your boots already...


----------



## WuzzA21 (Nov 23, 2013)

hktrdr said:


> Good luck, mate. But in my opinion (which is entirely consistent with dreampow's experience and with Burton's advice) there is no way that this is gonna work.
> You really need medium bindings - even the toe ramp/gas pedal is too long for your boots already...


Thats totally fine. Ebay.com.au here they come.


----------



## kaborkian (Feb 1, 2010)

Agreed with hk. They are too big. You will end up way over the heel side of the board and your toe side turns will suffer greatly.


----------



## WuzzA21 (Nov 23, 2013)

Hey, Im pretty sure i put the wrong shoe in the wrong binding.

So here is the correct shoe in the correct binding. Does this help my situation any more?





































Or should i get the M binding?


----------



## MrKrinkle (Mar 8, 2013)

You can bring your heel cup forward and your toe strap back synch down snug and you'll be fine... That's what's those silly screws on the side and all those holes are for..


----------



## WuzzA21 (Nov 23, 2013)

MrKrinkle said:


> You can bring your heel cup forward and your toe strap back synch down snug and you'll be fine... That's what's those silly screws on the side and all those holes are for..


Thanks, Ill have a mess around with them.
Thoughts? @hktrdr and @kaborkian


----------



## MrKrinkle (Mar 8, 2013)

WuzzA21 said:


> Thanks, Ill have a mess around with them.
> Thoughts? @hktrdr and @kaborkian


All it takes is a screwdriver and 10 minutes... Burton Cartel Men's bindings are for a size 10+ US Men's Boot so move the heel cup forward and the toe strap back and they will work fine... If your scared to do it yourself you can look up videos on how to on YouTube or take into your next available local ski shop... If you can screw a baseplate to a board than you can adjust your bindings...


----------



## WuzzA21 (Nov 23, 2013)

MrKrinkle said:


> All it takes is a screwdriver and 10 minutes... Burton Cartel Men's bindings are for a size 10+ US Men's Boot so move the heel cup forward and the toe strap back and they will work fine... If your scared to do it yourself you can look up videos on how to on YouTube or take into your next available local ski shop... If you can screw a baseplate to a board than you can adjust your bindings...


I sat there looking at them just before thinking how the fk do i move these??
So, as im just not familiar with them. So can you link me please.


----------



## MrKrinkle (Mar 8, 2013)

WuzzA21 said:


> I sat there looking at them just before thinking how the fk do i move these??
> So, as im just not familiar with them. So can you link me please.


I'm on a smart phone but all you hafta do is go to YOUTUBE.com and search something like HOW TO ADJUST BURTON CARTEL BINDINGS or go to BURTON.com I'm sure they have a how to video you just have to find it... It's so simple just once you see how easy it is your gonna do a Homer Simpson doh...


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

MrKrinkle said:


> You can bring your heel cup forward and your toe strap back synch down snug and you'll be fine... That's what's those silly screws on the side and all those holes are for..





MrKrinkle said:


> All it takes is a screwdriver and 10 minutes... Burton Cartel Men's bindings are for a size 10+ US Men's Boot so move the heel cup forward and the toe strap back and they will work fine... If your scared to do it yourself you can look up videos on how to on YouTube or take into your next available local ski shop... If you can screw a baseplate to a board than you can adjust your bindings...





MrKrinkle said:


> I'm on a smart phone but all you hafta do is go to YOUTUBE.com and search something like HOW TO ADJUST BURTON CARTEL BINDINGS or go to BURTON.com I'm sure they have a how to video you just have to find it... It's so simple just once you see how easy it is your gonna do a Homer Simpson doh...


Donutz is not going to be happy seeing me say this, but that is coomplete nonsense. Burton bindings are unibody where the heel cup is fixed/can't be adjusted. The screws and holes are for adjusting the ankle strap and rotating the highback, nothing to do with the heel cup. 
The only thing you can do is move the bindings laterally by rotating the mounting disk - but with shrinkage tech boots that is still not enough unless the boots are something like a size 12. Look at the thread I linked to previously: Burton expressly "recommend a size medium for Burton boots with shrinkage tech for Mens US size 11" and that one of the team riders "just switched over to Medium in a US size 11 Ion and Imperial".

The OP will never get those bindings to fit his boots. Sorry, but that is a fact.


----------



## MrKrinkle (Mar 8, 2013)

hktrdr said:


> Donutz is not going to be happy seeing me say this, but that is coomplete nonsense. Burton bindings are unibody where the heel cup is fixed/can't be adjusted. The screws and holes are for adjusting the ankle strap and rotating the highback, nothing to do with the highback.
> The only thing you can do is move the bindings laterally by rotating the mounting disk - but with shrinkage tech boots that is still not enough unless the boots are something like a size 12. Look at the thread I linked to previously: Burton expressly "recommend a size medium for Burton boots with shrinkage tech for Mens US size 11" and that one of the team riders "just switched over to Medium in a US size 11 Ion and Imperial".
> 
> The OP will never get those bindings to fit his boots. Sorry, but that is a fact.


If that's the case than I'm sorry for my previous advice as from the pictures posted it looked like the heel cup could be brought forward and adjust straps as needed... But I was looking at them on a phone...


----------



## WuzzA21 (Nov 23, 2013)

hktrdr said:


> Donutz is not going to be happy seeing me say this, but that is coomplete nonsense. Burton bindings are unibody where the heel cup is fixed/can't be adjusted. The screws and holes are for adjusting the ankle strap and rotating the highback, nothing to do with the highback.
> The only thing you can do is move the bindings laterally by rotating the mounting disk - but with shrinkage tech boots that is still not enough unless the boots are something like a size 12. Look at the thread I linked to previously: Burton expressly "recommend a size medium for Burton boots with shrinkage tech for Mens US size 11" and that one of the team riders "just switched over to Medium in a US size 11 Ion and Imperial".
> 
> The OP will never get those bindings to fit his boots. Sorry, but that is a fact.


Ok, Point taken. The boots are really comfortable and extremely light... I'm just glad i don't have to hire ever again.



MrKrinkle said:


> If that's the case than I'm sorry for my previous advice as from the pictures posted it looked like the heel cup could be brought forward and adjust straps as needed... But I was looking at them on a phone...


Eh, it was worth a try wasn't it?

Thanks again boys. The Ebay add is still up


----------



## kaborkian (Feb 1, 2010)

The only way to know is to put them on a board and see how the overhang is.

As hk stated, heel up is fixed. Also you have the gas pedal as short as it will go, so no more room there. It's highly unlikely that you can get the binding enough to the toe side to get it centered, and will end up with too much heel side overhang. I stand by my comments earlier, size 10 boots equals medium burton binding.

Edit: yes I realize his boots do pretty much fit in the bindings. That's not the issue, it's about getting centered toe to heel...


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

kaborkian said:


> I stand by my comments earlier, size 10 boots equals medium burton binding.


+1. I bought medium malavitas for a size 10 burton grail boot last year from the burton store in LA. That's what was recommended by the Burton shop dudes. Large would have been way too big. Was the same for the Cartel, which I also considered at the same time.


----------



## WuzzA21 (Nov 23, 2013)

Ok, ive got some medium 2013 Mission restricted bindings on the way.


----------

